# Separate bleach and fixer in kit



## Bee91 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi all,

I have recently got a 'kit' made which was made by a local chemical manufacturer as ready made kits for colour film developing are hard to come by where I live.

All the videos I have seen online and discussions make mention of using blix which is the bleach and fixer combined, the kit I have got has the bleach and fixer separate which I am lead to believe is actually better which is great.

My question now is what is the process order with the bleach and fixer being separate and which one does the film go in first and is there now a step inbetween?

Also on a side note, amber glass bottles are also hard to come by where i am from, what are some good alternatives or some more economical storage methods.

All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 28, 2020)

I have used brown glass screw- cap beer bottles, and brown screw-cap rootbeer plastic bottles.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 28, 2020)

I use opaque white or brown plastic bottles for all my chems. 

I do not do C-41 process by hand but the machine I use at work goes like this....1-tank of color developer, 1-tank bleach, 2-tanks fix, 3-tanks stabilizer. Keep in mind the machine I use is very precise with temp, agitation etc. C-41 is not as forgiving as BW.....good luck.


----------

